# Opinions on the Scorpions



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Imo the Scorpions were the band that inspired me to dive deeper in music. I don't care what Yngwie says. He was influenced by these guys. Though never surpassed imo.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Their first album was part of the krautrock movement, amazingly.

Imagine if King Crimson turned into Def Leppard.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked their output from Tokyo Tapes up until and including World Wide Live. I never bothered with any of the older studio albums as the live Tokyo Tapes seemed to cover most bases from those years. I thought Blackout was by far the best studio album of theirs from that period but Lovedrive, Animal Magnetism and Love at First Sting were all solid with at least a couple of highlights on each. The Scorpions were one of the handful of metal bands I'd loved to have seen back then but for some reason I missed out year after year. I remember there was a bit of a bruhaha in Kerrang! when Lonesome Crow was re-released back in the early 80s but on hearing it I thought it was a largely uninspired album from a band who were still finding their feet and not entirely sure of which direction to take, but all credit to them for knuckling down and improving year by year as the 70s wore on.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Taken By Force is their best album imo. The Scorpions went from a trippy 70's band to pure rock of the 80's. To me, they were one of the most versatile rock bands ever with the exception of not adapting to the 90's to welll.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Taken By Force is their best album imo. The Scorpions went from a trippy 70's band to pure rock of the 80's. To me, they were one of the most versatile rock bands ever with the exception of *not adapting to the 90's to welll.*


That's good, i think that grunge was the worst period on rock music.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

They are potentially dangerous. It should avoid to be in their way. Their poison can be lethal.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

jani said:


> That's good, i think that grunge was the worst period on rock music.


Well there is more to 90's music than just grunge. Not everyone had to sound like NIrvana. But I guess it was not meant to be for the Scorpions in the 90's. Tbh, their trippy 70's sound would be clloser to the 90's than their 80's sound. But I think they wanted to distant themselves from those days. Even their greatest hits cd's don't contain most of their 70's output.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's what I wrote about Wind of change years ago in my (now defunct) pop/rock blog.

German metalheads Scorpions have often skated along the thin line between great and cheesy. Sometimes they went completely overboard, both in their music and in their notorious album covers. Sometimes they came close to greatness, especially in their 1990 anthem Wind of change, inspired by the impending fall of communism. Even better than the well-known original is their remake of ten years later. The combination of hard rock and symphony orchestra has been tried more often, but the Scorpions cooperation with the world renowned Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra on the album Moments of glory is probably the best of all. It is not surprising that especially Wind of change gets a tremendous boost by the symphonic support. A beautiful version.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

jani said:


> That's good, i think that grunge was the worst period on rock music.


People say it killed hair metal, but it was actually a more depressed, distorted version OF hair metal. The proof's in the pudding, just look at the "bands" Nirvana inspired. Nickelback, Creed...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I never really delved deep into their catalogue, but I have their two-album Deadly Sting: Mercury Years set. I enjoy it quite a bit. Winds of Change is, of course, really nice. Other favorites: Passion Rules the Game, Believe in Love, Walking on the Edge, In a Trance, No one Like You, and Still Loving You.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

They got so many good songs. I could go through the list. 
In Trance, Night Lights, Pictured Life, In Your Park, We'll Burn the Sky, The Riot of Your Time, The Sails of Charon, Your Light, Born to Touch Your Feelings, Always Somewhere, Lovedrive, Holiday, Lady Starlight, The Zoo, Can't Live Without You, No One Like You, When the Smoke is Going Down, I'm Leaving You, Coming Home, Big City Nights, Crossfire, Still Loving You, and of course WInd of Change. So yeah my favorite period is probably late 70's.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

How come I did not notice this thread before? 
This band is for me a sweet nostalgic memory from the childhood. I first heard Wind of Change when I was maybe five or six and did not know a word of English, but the music stuck in my mind and remained with me ever since. Later, in teenage years it was them (most of all the slow ballads like Wind of Change, Still Loving You, Holiday etc) who introduced me to *real music*, as opposed to whatever trashy pop song was the radio hit of the day. 
They have played in my country a few times, but somehow I've never made it to one of their shows


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

Saw them live in Frankfurt in 1984/1985. It was a good show! Breakout is by far my favorite album.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

RonP said:


> Saw them live in Frankfurt in 1984/1985. It was a good show! Breakout is by far my favorite album.


Have you heard In Trance, Taken By Force, and Virgin Killer? To me, that was their strongest period. Yes Blackout and Love at First Sting are good albums to.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

They rock you like a hurricane. After 3 beeers.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I was into them. Still have the odd listen to the first album and Speedy's Coming. My first wife got most of the LP's in the Divorce. The were great live.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually I think that's the second album. Their first album sounds a lot like Black Sabbath. I'm going mad. I'm going mad. lol Yeah the cd is called Lonesome Crow


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------

